# anyone know of a Corvid rescue centre wets mids



## MrBump (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Birdy loving folk

Anyone know of a rescue/rehoming centre for corvids in the West Midlands?
Most i've tried don't have the room or will put him to sleep because he is too tame!
I have a lovely magpie that needs a new home as we can't afford the rebuild of an aviary 

Any ideas just give me a Pm and you'll receive many thanks in return


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MrBump said:


> Hey Birdy loving folk
> 
> Anyone know of a rescue/rehoming centre for corvids in the West Midlands?
> Most i've tried don't have the room or will put him to sleep because he is too tame!
> ...


Send Corvid on here a pm, hes very knowledgable


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Your best bet would be to speak to Vanessa at Corvid Aid. They are based in West Yorkshire but have many contacts all over the country and will often rehome permenent birds. corvidaid.__ home


----------



## barbetuk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Corvid Rescue centre*

MrBump

Have pm'ed you.


----------

